# Lowe's 50% off seasonal fireplace and heating



## DriftWood (Jan 18, 2008)

Lowe's in SE Michigan - 50% off seasonal fireplace and heating. 

Includes fireplaces and mantels, fireplace accessories, fireplace maintenance, gas logs, all stoves and vent-free gas space heating. 

Excludes Pellet fuel. 

TSC is 15% off all seasonal heating.


----------



## bret4 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's so cool man! I just bought a Pellet stove from lowes last week here in CT. Called them tonight and they said I could get the 50% off deal as long as I bring my receipt in within 30 days of the purchase date. I'll get down there tomorrow and get that stove for $598.00! Last week it was 25% off.

EDIT: The info given to me last night was wrong. You only have 14 days from the day of purchase to get any discount that may come up. I was at 11 days so I got my discount.


----------



## staplebox (Jan 19, 2008)

Which stove did you get?  Which Lowes did you get it from?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

probably the 55-shp10L looking at the price and doubling it , they were about 11 and a half during season


----------



## mitakuuluu (Jan 19, 2008)

Shows as in stock at Salem, OR for $598.00.

Specs follow:
Summers Heat
1500 Sq. Ft. Pellet Stove

Item #: 45894       Model: 55-SHP10L

Heats up to 1,500 sq. ft.
Compact versatile design with 40 lb. Hopper
Unique double auger system for durable, smooth operation
Adaptable for use in a mobile home
9" x 9" viewing glass with built in air wash system to keep glass clean
3" pellet vent/rear exhaust
Built-in variable speed blower
User-friendly control panel for easier operation
Limited warranty of 5 years on firebox and 1 year on electrical components
Made in the USA


Also shows a Century Hearth woodstove # FW240007 for $234.50 and # FW300010 for $384.50.  Heats 1000 and 2000 sqft, respectively.

Hot deal.


----------



## bret4 (Jan 19, 2008)

staplebox said:
			
		

> Which stove did you get?  Which Lowes did you get it from?



I did get the 55-SHP10. Works great so far. I got it at the Danbury Lowes. Last night I was told that they didn't have any more in stock.


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW
I know the stoves are a value type stove so the price is good

but I wish I could get that kind of mark up
Im lucky to get 35% after I pay shipping.
So if I gave 50% off I would be paying the customer to take the stove


----------



## bret4 (Jan 19, 2008)

Only thing I can figure is maybe the floor space is worth more to them for other products they want to display. If something is taking up space and isn't moving faster than what they project whatever they think will move then the loss could be a gain in sales of other items.


----------



## bit_flores (Jan 19, 2008)

All these big box store use the accounting logic:  Clear the floor of slow-moving inventory at a loss.   Invest the "clearance sale" income to buy new items that will generate cash flow.  Use the re-claimed floorspace to sell items that will garner immediate sales.   Across the board, Lowe's target markup is 40%.


----------



## nhtodd (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the post I was going to wait until next year but I bought a summers heat 50-SNC30LC for 449.50 what a great deal!


----------



## bret4 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a correction to my earlier post. If anyone bought anything from lowes they have 14 days not 30 days to get the new lower price on a sale item. Went in today and got my 50% off on my stove and parts that I bought last week.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

Not an expert.....but....a lil birdie....ok a couple lil birdys that actually work with lowes and home depot filled me in on  the "stove products" they sell....one person I know is the supervisor for contractor sales that didnt even buy his stoves from them.  Not slamming them but they informed me ...that the "long term wearability and whats inside the stove is what makes them be able to knock the prices down as opposed to the brands being sold at the dealers. Thats just what I was told by some of their own employees thats all.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> Not an expert.....but....a lil birdie....ok a couple lil birdys that actually work with lowes and home depot filled me in on  the "stove products" they sell....one person I know is the supervisor for contractor sales that didnt even buy his stoves from them.  Not slamming them but they informed me ...that the "long term wearability and whats inside the stove is what makes them be able to knock the prices down as opposed to the brands being sold at the dealers. Thats just what I was told by some of their own employees thats all.



That is hilarious. Somebody else's steel and bricks wear better.  :lol:


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> Not an expert.....but....a lil birdie....ok a couple lil birdys that actually work with lowes and home depot filled me in on  the "stove products" they sell....one person I know is the supervisor for contractor sales that didnt even buy his stoves from them.  Not slamming them but they informed me ...that the "long term wearability and whats inside the stove is what makes them be able to knock the prices down as opposed to the brands being sold at the dealers. Thats just what I was told by some of their own employees thats all.



I am a toolmaker by trade and looking inside of the stoves made by Englander I don't see where they are made to that low of a standard. Construction looks to be strong enough to do the job. Most of the parts look to be big names. Motors by Fasco and merkle-Korff. Other parts are honeywell.

I'm betting that a lot of the cost of the better stoves is in how the stove looks and that you are most likely paying for the small dealers markup not to mention the on site warranty service that you may or may not need. All that has to be included in the higher price.

All that said I'm sure they are not top of the line stoves. Still you will not pay top of the line prices for repairs. 

Would have bought a Harman but I couldn't justify how long it would take to pay for it in heating cost savings.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

bret4 said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I was only going by what a couple of the long term employees had said to me and I found it off they were buying and installing big name  stoves to their own homes and not the store brands that they sell. And I agree alot is probably getting local service on them can be a big issue maybe.  I'm not sure on the stoves but I know by certain experiences that "some" of the quality of other things I have had problems with, maybe with mass production or whatever, I dont know. ...just my experience. But not with the stoves though.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 20, 2008)

interesting , kinda funny in a way. im not going to shout any slogans or anything , folks are entitled to their opinion. you guys already know mine, read the ratings posted right here in public for others opinions, and form your own opinion, i can live with that


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are saying that some of the items sold at places like lowes are made to lower standards than for other places I'd agree with you. I have heard where things have been made cheaper for these kinds of stores to get the large orders they place. I don't see Englander doing anything like that. In fact it is amazing that they are so much lower in cost with out going out of the USA to do it. You don't see a bunch of china made crap inside of their stoves! They must be really automated to do what they do at their prices. Or it could be they are just not as greedy as most American businesses.


----------



## staplebox (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the initial tip on the 50% savings.

I bought the 55-SHP10L at Lowes in Waterford for $598.  I had had an eye out for a cheap used pellet stove for next season.  This is a whole lot better.  Construction looks fine to me.
Now I need to find a place to install it.  I hadn't thought quite that far ahead yet, but I have a couple of options.  Unfortunately, they were out of the vent pipe kits.

The store had one more of these and one more of the bigger pellet model on the floor.  The guy who worked there told me that they had about 250 stoves (not sure what models) at their warehouse/central distribution area and they were just looking to get rid of them to make space and move on to the next season of stuff.  

With the Quad burning free wood in the basement, and this heating the main floor, I am about to be completely off oil in the house.

Now if I can just find a coal fired steam car...


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

That's the way to think! But make it a pellet fired steam car, then you don't have to buy another fuel.

Maybe you can get lowes to check if they can get the pipe kit from another store for you. They had about 5 or 6 here in Danbury last week. They may not have sold them because they didn't have that many stoves to sell.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 20, 2008)

bret4 said:
			
		

> If you are saying that some of the items sold at places like lowes are made to lower standards than for other places I'd agree with you. I have heard where things have been made cheaper for these kinds of stores to get the large orders they place. I don't see Englander doing anything like that. In fact it is amazing that they are so much lower in cost with out going out of the USA to do it. You don't see a bunch of china made crap inside of their stoves! They must be really automated to do what they do at their prices. Or it could be they are just not as greedy as most American businesses.



as for any thought that the "summers heat" brand being a "lower line" i can assure you that is not true. the raw units come off the welding line and get stacked in the warehouse or sometimes come right off the welding line to the finish department, they are made from 'random' steel (whatever happens to be the top sheet on the stack), not preselected steel based on what they will end up being. they have the same motors and electronics , they go through the same quality assurance protocols. the only difference is that lowes gets nickle trim instead of brass like home depot gets.(which is what lowes wanted for their line)

just as an FYI; the name "summers heat" doesnt refer to a season. the founder of the company Robert Summers England is where the name came from, though after his passing, thought up by his son(and current owner) Ron England. as in "his heat" rest assured , no "lower standard" line will ever leave the factory with that mans given name on it. nor will there ever be a "lower standard line" sold by ESW. its pure random as to what hull will end up built under what line , same with motors and electronics or anything else. that may happen in some industries by some companies , but it damned well doesnt happen at ESW


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2008)

Reading this thread reminds me of when my mother-in-law bought her new Suburban. She bought a GMC even though it was the same truck but cost her more than if it had Chevy emblems on it. I reminded her that they were made on the same assembly line. Her reply was that her auto shop instructor boyfriend told her that when they are building GMCs they slow the assembly line down so it is put together better.  :roll:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 20, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Reading this thread reminds me of when my mother-in-law bought her new Suburban. She bought a GMC even though it was the same truck but cost her more than if it had Chevy emblems on it. I reminded her that they were made on the same assembly line. Her reply was that her auto shop instructor boyfriend told her that when they are building GMCs they slow the assembly line down so it is put together better.  :roll:



 if thats the case they should run that slow all the time. i know my silverado isnt suffering from being built "in the fast lane"


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

bret4 said:
			
		

> If you are saying that some of the items sold at places like lowes are made to lower standards than for other places I'd agree with you. I have heard where things have been made cheaper for these kinds of stores to get the large orders they place. I don't see Englander doing anything like that. In fact it is amazing that they are so much lower in cost with out going out of the USA to do it. You don't see a bunch of china made crap inside of their stoves! They must be really automated to do what they do at their prices. Or it could be they are just not as greedy as most American businesses.


I agree fully.  I actually like lowes better than HD  lol


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Reading this thread reminds me of when my mother-in-law bought her new Suburban. She bought a GMC even though it was the same truck but cost her more than if it had Chevy emblems on it. I reminded her that they were made on the same assembly line. Her reply was that her auto shop instructor boyfriend told her that when they are building GMCs they slow the assembly line down so it is put together better.  :roll:



I'm a Chevy guy here lol


----------



## Xena (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> Not an expert.....but....a lil birdie....ok
> a couple lil birdys that actually work with lowes and home depot filled me in on  the
> "stove products" they sell....one person I know is the supervisor for contractor sales
> that didnt even buy his stoves from them.  Not slamming them but they informed me
> ...





Apparently those "lil birdies" were not experts either because everything I've seen and heard
on this forum about england stove works assures me that their stoves are made well AND
they stand behind what they make.     If I see one for that price around here I'm buying me
a second pellet stove.   :coolsmile:


----------



## staplebox (Jan 20, 2008)

@Mike Holton

Since I just bought one of your stoves today I cannot comment on it's use / quality / durability / etc.

I would, however, like to tell you that I would never have made this purchase, sale or no sale, it if it wasn't for all of your comments in these forums.  

I searched the forums last night to check on this stove and, although some people had problems with their stoves, you popped up every time offering help.  
From that I can tell that you and your company have a strong desire to keep customers happy and their stoves working well.

Thats enough for me.


----------



## cntbill (Jan 20, 2008)

staplebox said:
			
		

> @Mike Holton
> 
> Since I just bought one of your stoves today I cannot comment on it's use / quality / durability / etc.
> 
> ...



I agree, as this is one of my deciding factors in buying my stove at Lowes the other day and so far so good, runs like a champ! 

Keep up the good work Mike


----------



## cntbill (Jan 20, 2008)

staplebox said:
			
		

> Thanks for the initial tip on the 50% savings.
> 
> I bought the 55-SHP10L at Lowes in Waterford for $598.  I had had an eye out for a cheap used pellet stove for next season.  This is a whole lot better.  Construction looks fine to me.
> Now I need to find a place to install it.  I hadn't thought quite that far ahead yet, but I have a couple of options.  Unfortunately, they were out of the vent pipe kits.
> ...



Bought the same model myself and yes Lowes inventory of pipe has much to be desired... But a couple miles down the road to the Home Depot and I got all the pipe and supports, etc. I needed... Go figure...  hmmm I think there is a Stanley Steamer in DC at the Smithsonian


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasnt meaning they were experts, they are  employees for at least 10 years and I was just commenting on the oddity of their own employees "choosing" to buy  outside of their company.(One chose a Mt. Vernon AE and the other chose a Harman) But I believe they chose simply because of "service" as in "personal service calls" and not  any lack of service from Englander(they have great tech service etc but no actual serviceman to come out) or any other brand that the "home stores" sell.  The dealer where I bought mine has been approached by Home Depot to become "certified" to be an exclusive servicer for the Englander Stoves in Southern Maine(but wont be able to sell them). That will most likely boost Englander sales quite a bit. The local Home Depot  told my dealer that their #1 complaint with any of their stoves is the service "after" the sale. Some people are handy and some people are not and they expect service like "yesterday" lol...And we all know that with pellet stoves you better either know your stove a little or have a good servicer than can meet the needs of fixing your stove if it should break down.


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> as for any thought that the "summers heat" brand being a "lower line" i can assure you that is not true.
> 
> just as an FYI; the name "summers heat" doesnt refer to a season. the founder of the company Robert Summers England is where the name came from, though after his passing, thought up by his son(and current owner) Ron England. as in "his heat" rest assured , no "lower standard" line will ever leave the factory with that mans given name on it. nor will there ever be a "lower standard line" sold by ESW. its pure random as to what hull will end up built under what line , same with motors and electronics or anything else. that may happen in some industries by some companies , but it damned well doesnt happen at ESW



That is easy to see if you just look the product over. As I said before, they are really nicely built stoves. 

It gives me a warm feeling to hear the story about the naming of the stove line. I'm thinking the summers heat line could be the GMC of Englander. LOL. Really it does affirm what kind of company Englander is. I'm liking what I hear more and more about Englander!


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> Bought the same model myself and yes Lowes inventory of pipe has much to be desired... But a couple miles down the road to the Home Depot and I got all the pipe and supports, etc. I needed... Go figure...  hmmm I think there is a Stanley Steamer in DC at the Smithsonian



HD in Danbury also has a lot more pipes and supplies for their stoves than lowes.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

staplebox said:
			
		

> @Mike Holton
> 
> Since I just bought one of your stoves today I cannot comment on it's use / quality / durability / etc.
> 
> ...


I agree...I have read them too and Mike  and Rod both are super! And of course their gonna promote their brand well  I love seeing all the advice they give.....its great.  I hope I dont need to much advice as far as repair but its great to see them providing the service in here that they do. I try to promote this site quite a bit  because they do have some good qualified dedicated service people on here.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

bret4 said:
			
		

> If you are saying that some of the items sold at places like lowes are made to lower standards than for other places I'd agree with you. I have heard where things have been made cheaper for these kinds of stores to get the large orders they place. I don't see Englander doing anything like that. In fact it is amazing that they are so much lower in cost with out going out of the USA to do it. You don't see a bunch of china made crap inside of their stoves! They must be really automated to do what they do at their prices. Or it could be they are just not as greedy as most American businesses.



Not "yet" there isnt any chinese crap in them  lol.  Shoot, I work for a Government contractor making jet engine parts and we make some parts in china  lol....sad.  So in time everyone gets their piece of china in the manufacturing world....sad but true.


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> bret4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The place I work for also has places in China and Mexico.


----------



## petejung (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought my Summers Heat at the beginning of the season.  We thought about waiting till the end of season sale, but wanted to be warm through the winter instead... Whatever.

I wanted to chime in as a season long ESW owner that these products are, in my opinion, built quite well. I have had no, zero, nada problems with any of the ESW built components, welds, construction of this stove. Don't be afraid or put off by the lower prices of Lowes and HD, especially at this sale. If they want to sell a good stove at a loss, let em. You can bet based on Mike's continual honest commentary about his stoves vs. the competition, the help he gives to others, etc. that ESW isn't a company that manufactures garbage, and is a company that will and is standing behind their product. While Mike's help to others on this board is great PR for his company, he's not making a dime off of any of the help he provides.  He believes in his product, and want's others to have a great experience with it as well. That's what sold me on the Summers Heat when I went to purchase one.

Now, as far as Chevy vs. GMC goes, the GMC vehicles generally have more "luxury" options on them, but they come off the same assembly line.  I had a 2002 Silverado 2500HD that I completely abused, and never had a lick of trouble out of it...Traded it in for an 03 Avalanche.  I have no problem wearing a bowtie as opposed to paying more for the GMC, although both are fine prdocution lines.


----------



## petejung (Jan 20, 2008)

Woops.  Almost forgot to comment on HD vs. Lowes... Gotta get my .02 in.
Basically, agreeing with other posters here:

If you're planning on buying and installing the stove yourself, try HD first, depending on if you want the nickle vs brass trim.  If you don't care, go to HD and get the brass trim, and you can buy all the different pipe you want there.  I had purchased my stove (wanted nickle) and the basic pipe kit at Lowes, but then decided I didn't want all of those 1' pipes stacked together, and went and bought a couple of 3' pipes from HD, and sold the 1' pipes on eBay.  HD has a much much better selection of pipe than Lowes - our Lowes only had the $300 pipe kit, nothing else.  HD has the chimney cleaner kits, too.  Didn't see those at Lowes.

Bottom line is that HD gives you the best chance to get everything you need for this install in one trip/at one place.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

petejung said:
			
		

> Woops.  Almost forgot to comment on HD vs. Lowes... Gotta get my .02 in.
> Basically, agreeing with other posters here:
> 
> If you're planning on buying and installing the stove yourself, try HD first, depending on if you want the nickle vs brass trim.  If you don't care, go to HD and get the brass trim, and you can buy all the different pipe you want there.  I had purchased my stove (wanted nickle) and the basic pipe kit at Lowes, but then decided I didn't want all of those 1' pipes stacked together, and went and bought a couple of 3' pipes from HD, and sold the 1' pipes on eBay.  HD has a much much better selection of pipe than Lowes - our Lowes only had the $300 pipe kit, nothing else.  HD has the chimney cleaner kits, too.  Didn't see those at Lowes.
> ...



Wish they'd(HD) do a 50% off end of the season Pellet Sale! lol lol


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> Wish they'd(HD) do a 50% off end of the season Pellet Sale! lol lol



From my research and talking to the local HD, they may have a sale next month. Don't know if it is true or not. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

bret4 said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I hope so....I am burning their Fireside Ultras and love them.....that would be cool if they had a "fire sale" so to speak.....with or without the sale I'm hoping to buy their Firesides for next season anyway but a sale would be super on the wallet!


----------



## Biglumber (Jan 20, 2008)

Our whitfield cascade wp5 needs a new blower at around 250 to 300 bucks if I replace it myself. If I can get a 1500 sq foot pellet stove for 600 bucks plus tax... I'm in. 
We will check it out today. Doubt we'll see anything but hey.

Are you saying englander is the same mfg as summers heat?

Peace


----------



## Xena (Jan 20, 2008)

Biglumber said:
			
		

> Are you saying englander is the same mfg as summers heat?




Yup.  Clicky linky.
http://www.englandsstoveworks.com/


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> bret4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, it is only a guess from what I was told at my local HD. I have burned the Fireside Ultra pellets too. They seem to burn nice and even in my stove. I have also tried Greene Team from lowes. They burned ok too, only the fire seemed to burn a bit lower before the next batch of pellets entered the burn pot. If anything the greene team seemed just a little hotter. I'm only talking about 2 bags of each. More testing is needed for me. Seems fireside ultra works good. I'm going to get more of those for testing next week.


----------



## staplebox (Jan 20, 2008)

Just picked up the vent kit in Plainville for $99.  I believe that guy in the Manchester store laughed at me when I called to ask if they had any; tough to tell over the phone.  I guess 50% off is a good way to sell stuff fast.  

Good to know HD has more pipes. I think I am tucking the stove into a corner so I'll need 45.

Then I just have to wait for my wife to leave so I can cut a hole in the side of the house.


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

That's great on getting a good deal on the vent kit!


----------



## Sierranevada (Jan 20, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how many BTUs the stove rated for 1500 sq ft produces?  I've been advised to get a stove that produces at least 40K BTUs. That's burning 5 lbs./ hour, right?  So is the 1500 model big enough for my needs????  Thanks!


----------



## bret4 (Jan 20, 2008)

livesw/bigtrees said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how many BTUs the stove rated for 1500 sq ft produces?  I've been advised to get a stove that produces at least 40K BTUs. That's burning 5 lbs./ hour, right?  So is the 1500 model big enough for my needs????  Thanks!



The rating inside the top cover of that stove (model 25-PDVC, 55-SHP10, 55-TRP10) is a 38000 BTU's. That is really close to 40000.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 20, 2008)

livesw/bigtrees said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how many BTUs the stove rated for 1500 sq ft produces?  I've been advised to get a stove that produces at least 40K BTUs. That's burning 5 lbs./ hour, right?  So is the 1500 model big enough for my needs????  Thanks!


Mine gets almost 35,000 BTU's and rated for up to 1500 sq. ft. and I have approx. 1270 sq.ft on two floors.....I dont really heat up stairs except keeping the furnace zone on 55 and boost it up with the pellet if i need to.....but for the most part we heat only downstairs which is approx. 750 sq. ft. and it does us great...."most" of the time we keep it on low  and on real cold days boost it to medium. I have no complaints at all except I want to fabricate a hopper extension that didnt come with the model I bought.


----------



## bit_flores (Jan 20, 2008)

No Good here.   Lowe's only has the seasonal heating items at 10% off in the Cleveland area...  at least here on the west side of Cleveland.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2008)

bit_flores said:
			
		

> No Good here.   Lowe's only has the seasonal heating items at 10% off in the Cleveland area...  at least here on the west side of Cleveland.



Ask. They didn't have the marked down prices posted in the stores here but they are on the website for each store and that is what rings up.

Look up the stuff on lowes.com for your store. If marked down it will show the lower price.

EDIT: I just checked two Cleveland area stores on line and they are marked down 50%.


----------



## webbie (Jan 21, 2008)

livesw/bigtrees said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how many BTUs the stove rated for 1500 sq ft produces?  I've been advised to get a stove that produces at least 40K BTUs. That's burning 5 lbs./ hour, right?  So is the 1500 model big enough for my needs????  Thanks!



Remember a few things....

5 lbs per hour = 3 bags per day, or about  2 tons a month. Very few people burn that much. More like 3 lbs an hour.

"produces at least 40K but"

Even a 5 lb per hour stove only has an INPUT of 40,000 BTU, so if we are talking "producing", it only puts from 65 to 80% of that into the house. So that means about 30K on average from burning 5 lbs per hour.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 21, 2008)

I was at the Lowes near me tonight(Biddeford Maine) for some electrical supplies etc......and I always look at their stoves....they have"none"  Must have sold theres out.


----------



## bit_flores (Jan 21, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> bit_flores said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are NO pellet stoves at my local Lowe's. So I guess the point is moot.

The local Home Depot does have some pellet stoves, none of which are on sale now.   However, their clearance sales are pretty weak.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 21, 2008)

> There are NO pellet stoves at my local Lowe's. So I guess the point is moot.
> 
> The local Home Depot does have some pellet stoves, none of which are on sale now.   However, their clearance sales are pretty weak.




I picked up my englander last year for half price at HD.  I think they put them on sale in February last year if I remember correctly.


----------



## Biglumber (Jan 21, 2008)

I stopped by lowe's and bought it. Now for another installation.
Thanks for the tip guys. I wouldn't have known if it weren't for this forum.

Peace


----------



## pegdot (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool deal on the stove biglumber! :coolsmile: 

Chevy vs. GMC pickups. I have one of each sitting in the drive. (Certainly can't afford the gas to drive either one ;-)) There's little to no difference in them other than emblems and a few bells and whistles on the GMC that the Chevy doesn't have. At least that's the way it is on the older trucks. Most of the parts exterior, interior, and mechanical are interchangeable. As far as quality of material & workmanship there just isn't any difference that I can see. They may roll off different assembly lines but they are really the same truck in different packaging. 

Oh, and I like Lowe's better than HD but that's only because our local HD is dark, dirty, and poorly laid out. It's like a cave, you can wander for hours in there without ever finding what you were looking for. Neither store has a single employee who knows his a-hole from his elbow so it's a toss up in that regard. Where on earth do they every find their employees anyway? My personal theory is that they send a van out every morning and pick them up as day laborers down at the local unemployment office. It has to be something like that because not a one of them knows where anything is. It's like they just walked in and have never even seen the store before! 8-/


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 21, 2008)

pegdot said:
			
		

> Cool deal on the stove biglumber! :coolsmile:
> 
> Chevy vs. GMC pickups. I have one of each sitting in the drive. (Certainly can't afford the gas to drive either one ;-)) There's little to no difference in them other than emblems and a few bells and whistles on the GMC that the Chevy doesn't have. At least that's the way it is on the older trucks. Most of the parts exterior, interior, and mechanical are interchangeable. As far as quality of material & workmanship there just isn't any difference that I can see. They may roll off different assembly lines but they are really the same truck in different packaging.
> 
> Oh, and I like Lowe's better than HD but that's only because our local HD is dark, dirty, and poorly laid out. It's like a cave, you can wander for hours in there without ever finding what you were looking for. Neither store has a single employee who knows his a-hole from his elbow so it's a toss up in that regard. Where on earth do they every find their employees anyway? My personal theory is that they send a van out every morning and pick them up as day laborers down at the local unemployment office. It has to be something like that because not a one of them knows where anything is. It's like they just walked in and have never even seen the store before! 8-/



Hahaha! I agree.....so its not just at my local stores. lol   The other thing I hate is.....I know they have to stock shelves....but cant they do it at night like some  of the grocers do?  Seems like they close off 4 aisles to place a pallets of toilets on a top shelf somewhere lol....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2008)

pegdot said:
			
		

> Chevy vs. GMC pickups. I have one of each sitting in the drive. (Certainly can't afford the gas to drive either one ;-)) There's little to no difference in them other than emblems and a few bells and whistles on the GMC that the Chevy doesn't have.



In 1988 I bought a new Chevy S-10 Blazer. It had a little sticker in the corner of the windshield that said "GMC Trucks Built With Pride". 

Whoops.


----------



## derbygreg (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone know when Home Depot plans their sale?


----------



## pegdot (Jan 25, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> pegdot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AaaaHa! So that's where the sticker off my 88' GMC went! I want it back! LOL


----------



## -jec (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought my Englander at Lowes for 50%-off at the end of season clearance and bought a ton of pellets at retail prices. I've been very pleased. They sent a new auger and installation instructions due to an apparent design issue and I've had no difficulty.

Regarding quality of wood burning stoves, there is a difference between steel and cast iron stoves and you get what you pay for. Lowes has some nice steel stoves made in Canada. I also like their online chimney planner program. I've purchased chimney several times and at least one of their steel stoves, too.

I've heated with wood for 60 years and have lived imost everywhere including the Great Northwoods where it got below 50-below each winter.

I also have a master mason-constructed stone fireplace that looks like it ought to be in a lodge in Yellowstone. Don't believe everything you read about efficiency and air pollution. And even if all the propaganda were true, life is short and there is nothing wrong with enjoying a fireplace.


----------

